# Quick struts for 2012 eco model?



## jstring2019 (Mar 17, 2019)

So after 120k miles in Michigan, the roads have taken their toll on my suspension. Id like to just throw a set of quick struts on the front and new shocks on the rear. From what ive gathered, the eco has its own set of springs. The car also has the manual trans. Is there a dedicated quick strut for this car or do I have to actually buy all the pieces and re use my springs? I know there is also a vin cut off for certain struts. My vin is after the cut off. 

Any input is appreciated!!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

According to Rockauto there is a VIN cut off at C7239134
There is no special part listed for the ECO trim, but the Monroe brand lists a sport and non-sport suspension option. Either one should work, but the sport is likely a stiffer ride. 

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...on,strut+/+coil+spring+/+mount+assembly,15174

You can either get a set of quick struts of whatever brand you prefer or get the replacement strut and re-use the springs and mounts. 
After 120k miles of salt and pounding potholes I would lean towards the complete quick strut assembly so everything is new and in top condition.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jstring2019 said:


> So after 120k miles in Michigan, the roads have taken their toll on my suspension. Id like to just throw a set of quick struts on the front and new shocks on the rear. From what ive gathered, the eco has its own set of springs. The car also has the manual trans. Is there a dedicated quick strut for this car or do I have to actually buy all the pieces and re use my springs? I know there is also a vin cut off for certain struts. My vin is after the cut off.
> 
> Any input is appreciated!!


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Sport is slightly shorter meaning different springs and a lower vehicle.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## jstring2019 (Mar 17, 2019)

Is the eco model considered sport? All I want to do is change the struts. Id rather not got thru the process of swapping the springs over unless I have too.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

jstring2019 said:


> Is the eco model considered sport? All I want to do is change the struts. Id rather not got thru the process of swapping the springs over unless I have too.


The Sport Suspension was included on LTZ and an option with the 2LT trim in 2012. It has a 10mm lower ride height and a 15% higher spring ratio. i.e. stiffer.

The ECO is its own trim level. So, no you do not have the "sport" suspension. Get the non-sport quick struts and its an easy change.


----------

